# Fungual infection?



## LittleRedFishy (Mar 11, 2012)

So, I'm terrified my betta's dying.

He started having this small fuzzy white patch on him the other day. Water tests at all safe levels and has for weeks and other than an encroachment of algae nothing was there to report, Within a day it started spreading and now covers over half of his tail in this fuzzy cotton-like...stuff. I'm thinking it's a fungal infection, but for the last 2 days he's been showing scale discoloration (he's normally a bright, bright red) and rarely moves. He's stopped taking food as well.

I've been medicating his water for 3 days so far with Pimafix with no sign of improvement -- in fact he's been worsening. I had to shut off his filter as he was no longer able to fight the current. I added a small amount of salt to the water but I'm terrified of adding too much. 









Here's a shot I just took of him. He usually sits at the surface or in the rocks at the bottom. Help!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I would recommend taking him out of the water and swabbing the fungus with methlyn blue. 
If you can find it, wardley's ick away is wonderful with some fungi. Cured my betta's overnight. After you swab it, I'd give the fish a salt bath than put it back into the water. I'd advise doing a half dose of pimafix as it sometimes kills bettas. Do 2 tablespoons of salt for a half gallon of water.


----------



## LittleRedFishy (Mar 11, 2012)

Sadly TarTar didn't make it, I found him on the bottom of his tank a few minutes ago  he'd been acting lethargic for a while, by the time he started showing signs it was probably too late.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Aww I am sorry LRF


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Too bad. You'll want to dump the tank and restart.


----------



## LittleRedFishy (Mar 11, 2012)

So after saying goodbyes to poor TarTar, I dumped the tank, scrubbed the tank down with a bleach solution, rinsed it really well and let it sit in full sunlight for a day. Dumped the filter and bought new gravel/decorations. I decided this time I'm going to try a live plant tank and going for something other than a veiltail. The only place around here that carries halfmoons is Petco...went up there today and wow they have some ugly fish. There were a whopping 3 that I liked out of the whole wall of 'em.


----------

